# Dead Passat !



## mikey_es (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all, and a happy new year :grinsanta: 

Got a dead Passat. 
Coasted to a halt on the motorway and refuses to start. 
Have changed the battery as one of the messages was for low voltage. 
This is the printout from VCDS. 
Please can you help ? 

Forgot to mention its the 2.0 Tdi DSG 

Tuesday,04,January,2011,09:46:38:07362 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 
Data version: 20101206 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 13 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72 

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7P143720 Mileage: 58630km/36430miles 

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 
VCID: 55AA8AC38587 

3 Faults Found: 
005715 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 006 - Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01010001 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 6 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 58639 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.01.03 
Time: 00:43:58 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Torque: 0.0 Nm 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Lateral Accel.: 0.00 m/s^2 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
Bin. Bits: 00100000 
0.00 % 

005399 - Power Supply Relay for ECU (J271 or J363): Electrical Malfunction 
P1517 - 007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00010010 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 58639 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.01.03 
Time: 00:43:58 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Torque: 0.0 Nm 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Voltage: 12.20 V 
Temperature: 13.5°C 
 Bin. Bits: 00000111 
(no units): 0.0 

008518 - Supply Voltage for Fuel Injector Group A: Open Circuit 
P2146 - 009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01010100 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 5 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 58639 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.01.03 
Time: 00:46:46 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Torque: 0.0 Nm 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Voltage: 11.41 V 
Temperature: 39.0°C 
Bin. Bits: 00000111 
(no units): 0.0 

Readiness: N/A 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 S HW: 02E 927 770 AE 
Component: GSG DSG 081 1302 
Revision: 04508010 Serial number: 00000702131250 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 244CE7079E5D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 B HW: 3C0 614 109 B 
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0668383768 
Coding: 0013629 
Shop #: WSC 01810 572 87336 
VCID: 1D3AD2E3BD37 

1 Fault Found: 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 BB HW: 3C0 907 044 BB 
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 112 0606 
Revision: 00112021 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 62C0A11FC4C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000004791381 
Coding: E5808F0700041A00470A00000F00000000095D435C0001 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 6CDCCF27360D 

Part No: 3C1 955 119 B 
Component: Wischer 220207 022 0601 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB 
Component: RLS 270207 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 567 E HW: 3C0 907 567 E 
Component: AC201 RDW 1 030 0118 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 00000000009114 
Coding: 0010000 
Shop #: WSC 08015 572 93122 
VCID: 2D5A0223CD97 

3 Faults Found: 
00233 - Sensor for Automatic Distance Control Coverage Area Blocked 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100011 
Fault Priority: 7 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 160 
Mileage: 58461 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.12.22 
Time: 11:27:10 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 45 

01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101101 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 130 
Mileage: 58639 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.01.03 
Time: 20:05:07 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 4 

01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101101 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 130 
Mileage: 58639 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.01.03 
Time: 20:05:09 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 34 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M 
Component: 0D AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1P40Q9LE 
Coding: 0012356 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 30641B57DAA5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 K HW: 3C0 953 549 K 
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507AF 
Coding: 0001121 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 346C17472EBD 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 HW: 3C0 920 871 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: V0007000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 0007105 
Shop #: WSC 65536 645 977737 
VCID: E1C22E1341CF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 B HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 1200A06A25016F 
Coding: 3FFF0C04C21002 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2044EB178A45 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR 
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01810 572 87336 
VCID: 7AF0F97F4C59 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G 
Component: ELV 027 0380 
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L 
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000100678303 
Coding: 0000245 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 3B7E3C7B03E3 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.136 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 01810 572 87336 
VCID: 346C17472EBD 

1 Fault Found: 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0612 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 00910A0001860E763004941570084F0B607801 
Shop #: WSC 01810 572 87336 
VCID: 7AF0F97F4C59 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L 
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000513378301 
Coding: 0000244 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 3C7C3F6706ED 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E 
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000012 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 244CE7079E5D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 035 186 T 
Component: Radio GR0 020 0023 
Revision: 0002006S Serial number: VWZ2Z2G2719048 
Coding: 0040400 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 3776204B3FCB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001410431 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 3D7A32631DF7 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G 
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001429835 
Coding: 0000208 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 3E78356F10F1 

1 Fault Found: 
00123 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light; Rear Right 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00111100 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 19 
Reset counter: 170 
Mileage: 58169 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.08.05 
Time: 00:45:24 


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> 005399 - Power Supply Relay for ECU (J271 or J363): Electrical Malfunction
> P1517 - 007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent


 That's a pretty strong hint -- something is not getting power. Wiring diagrams and a multimeter are the weapons of choice for trouble-shooting this further. 

-Uwe-


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

These are power supply problems. The relay that supplies power to ECM is dead there for the ECM is dead. 
No power to some of the fuel injectors is a power supply problem too. 

Loose battery terminal? Bad ignition switch? 
Need to follow the power on a wiring diagram from battery to ECM & injectors it’s not getting there for some reason. 

005399 - Power Supply Relay for ECU (J271 or J363): Electrical Malfunction 
P1517 - 007 - Short to Ground – Intermittent 

008518 - Supply Voltage for Fuel Injector Group A: Open Circuit 
P2146 - 009 - Open or Short to Ground 

Good Luck


----------



## mikey_es (Feb 17, 2010)

So, are we talking physical breaks between modules , relays etc., or could it be a power supply ( faulty alternator ) type of power supply problem, do you think ? 
Seems strange that the car was running perfectly down the motorway ( freeway) and just died all of a sudden, with only a warning message which the driver didn't fully see, just the "workshop" bit. 
The fuel pump and associated relays and contacts are working tickety boo, so it's not a fueling issue, apparently.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is the car running now or still dead? Clear the codes and see what returns. If the car is dead check ECM relay and make sure it powers up the ECM. Good Luck


----------



## Dex Magnus (Jan 12, 2011)

One of P-D elements is dead. Remove head cover and unplug one by one connector from P-D elements. With right one unplugged, you will be able to start engine. Then you must replace faulty P-D (injector). This has to be performed by trained mechanic cause it is mandatory to adjust new P-D element properly!!!


----------



## mikey_es (Feb 17, 2010)

Dex Magnus said:


> One of P-D elements is dead. Remove head cover and unplug one by one connector from P-D elements. With right one unplugged, you will be able to start engine. Then you must replace faulty P-D (injector). This has to be performed by trained mechanic cause it is mandatory to adjust new P-D element properly!!!


Got the car back last week, and turns out Injector number 4 had died and needed replacing.
Out of interest, what gives the info to tell you that it is an injector ?

Thanks for the replies, btw. :thumbup:


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

From your scan...

008518 - Supply Voltage for Fuel Injector Group A: Open Circuit 
P2146 - 009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01010100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 58639 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.03
Time: 00:46:46

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 11.41 V
Temperature: 39.0°C
Bin. Bits: 00000111
(no units): 0.0

Readiness: N/A

Tip off to a possible Injector Fault.


----------



## Dex Magnus (Jan 12, 2011)

Well...i am certified VW master technician...i saw at least 20 "dead" passat's :facepalm:


----------

